# Lazy man's ribs



## pmeheran (Jan 1, 2012)

Something I picked up years ago is a technique that allows you to dispense with much of the labor of basting and inspecting of the food while it is cooking.  This time I used a bottled marinade [Lawry's Hawaiian] for a rack of baby back ribs.  When I use the gas grill, I will use a foil pack of presoaked hichory chips for smoke.  One side of the grill will be burning and that side will have the smoking chips.  The other side will be off and that is where the ribs will be up on a rack, above a pan of water.  The water has two purposes, first it catches dripping fat and keeps it from scorching and secondly the steam will surround the ribs keeping them from being dry.  For much of the time I keep a foil tent over the ribs, not tight just resting on it enough so that the steam moistens the ribs.  When I remove the tent and allow more smoking to occur tends to be whatever I deem necessary.

Note:  The rack and pool of water technique works for a number of types of food, especially if it is somewhat fatty.  The thing that make it work well, is that it does not prevent the food from roasting properly.


----------

